# Beekeeping in Poland



## honeyman46408

Here come the "Polock" jokes :lpf:


----------



## ctgolfer

Those are not beehives, they are outhouses for smurfs!


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

I don't know how far I would drive that trailer.


----------



## RAK

People in those countries even use motorcycles to transport hives. Two at a time...


----------



## beemandan

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> I don't know how far I would drive that trailer.


At least he has working tail lights....which is more than I can say for a lot of folks here.


----------



## Specialkayme

I actually like the design of the trailer. It would make transporting hives very easy, as you don't need to take them off the trailer. Pull up, drop off the trailer, level it, and be gone. Just walk down the middle of the trailer to do maintenance.


----------



## mvan

Those must be some deep frames.....

A little off topic; I was looking at some old bee magazines, and in the June 2009 ABJ "Classroom" section, Jerry Hayes says, "Poland has a great system of providing all beekeepers in the country with artificially inseminated queens, so that genetic traits can be controlled and diversity maintained."

I wonder how many beekeepers there are in Poland...


----------



## Barry

I wonder if they even use frames. Perhaps just top bars.


----------



## Mbeck

Looks like he is putting his money in his pocket not in equipment.
Cheap car 
A couple cheap trailers for each yard

An American beekeeper might approach the problem of moving hives differently.
Bobcat
Trailer for bobcat
Brand new 4x4 truck to pull every thing!


----------



## brushmouth

No DOT in Poland.....obviously. 

BM


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

I just don't like the way the trailer is bowing. There are some beeks over here who use trailers to save on and off loading, although I would think the whole shebang would be vulnerable to theft.


----------



## heaflaw

Aren't those the types of hives that you access by a door that is the entire back panel? You then slide the frames out horizontally. I've seen pictures of some like that used years ago in the US.


----------



## tedw200

I have been there and seen the inside of them. They are a double deep aprox. 18" x 18" and about 24" high. most of beeks in Poland don't have a problem with transport of bees on trailer of that kind because they just slide them off the trailer on a board. If you noticed the complete trailer is constructed with steel and is welded, so there is no concern about it falling apart. Yes they do have D.O.T. it's the Police and they monitor all the vehicles and their safety. Poland is a country about the size of Texas and the beeks don't go far with their bees for pollination.
I have been there twice last two years and got to go to a supply house and got some of their foundation, It is of better quality than what we have availabl here, they are very cautious about the melting temperature of the wax. I built a hive that is higher than the hive body we use here and put on some regular suppers and put the bees in and what a difference it makes. The bees do a lot better and faster job with no swarming for the last two years. High production of honey and faster than my other hives. Now I only use this system and have built it for two other beeks and they love it.
AND THIS IS NOT A POLISH JOKE !!!


----------



## Wit

Central of beekeeping union bought trailer like that http://www.grodziskodolne.pl/mambots/content/multithumb/images/b7d75f82328b3749f22f9be93ceb5679.jpg .Cost of one is around 8000 $ problem is that trailer You can borrow to one two days for transportation . I must drive 100 mil to borrow a trailer (and secend 100 to give them back trailer ) Its stupid..8000 $ & from trailer like that its another stupid.(becouse that 10 yers track )http://allegro.pl/renault-premium-400-2000r-po-kapitalnym-remoncie-i1843079615.html cost similar cash! Honey cost 3 to 5 $ all beekeepers live from honey only No pollination income no goverment support exept few $ to war with Varroa & (you can buy devices for beekeeping like trailer (he he http://www.beesource.com/forums/images/icons/icon7.gif) extractor (if you had a luck -no one from your local union participate to buy any device -simply is a grant to separation betwen the local beekeper .Buyng device beekeper pay 50% and from grant is rest if he luck .ITS BEEKEEPING IN POLAND


----------



## Mbeck

I'm not sure I understand? 
You receive $ for treatment from the government and grant money to extract your crop?


----------



## Wit

In treatment of bees from Varroa 80% & for buying NEW device (NOT ALL CASE )50% . Bees union - mean government participates in costs 50% 0r 80 % to Your. But is bound by the principles ...


----------



## Nature's Spectacle

mvan said:


> Those must be some deep frames.....
> 
> A little off topic; I was looking at some old bee magazines, and in the June 2009 ABJ "Classroom" section, Jerry Hayes says, "Poland has a great system of providing all beekeepers in the country with artificially inseminated queens, so that genetic traits can be controlled and diversity maintained."
> 
> I wonder how many beekeepers there are in Poland...


I did some traveling in Poland this summer via train and I saw quite a lot of hives throughout the country. I expect beekeeping is quite prevalent, especially considering the large agricultural share of the economy.


----------



## pascopol

tedw200 said:


> I have been there and seen the inside of them. They are a double deep aprox. 18" x 18" and about 24" high.....
> .....The bees do a lot better and faster job with no swarming for the last two years. High production of honey and faster than my other hives. Now I only use this system and have built it for two other beeks and they love it.
> AND THIS IS NOT A POLISH JOKE !!!


What kind of frames you use in brood box? Custom made? Do you have plans and dimensions for "Polish hive " you built?


----------



## Wit

Few digits about beekeeping in Poland.44 999 - number of entities involved in maintaining colonies in POLAND.1 123 356 - state of bee colonies in October 2009 (according to data from the registers of district veterinarians) .14 kg - average yield colonies in 2009 year.////About Hives --Most of my Polish friends using four types of Dadant hives, Warsaw extended or compoment hives. Dadant frame size 435mm x 300mm its 17.4 "x12". Warsaw extended is the same frame of Dadant (frame is turned 180 degres).Warsaw standard its 240x445 9.6 "x17, 8." Most of compoment hives have small frames- Ostrowska.The hives what tedw200 saw in Poland was probably Dadant with two or one compoment (half dadant -under basic hive ) Basic Dadant is in attachment photo.If You wont info about size &build of Dadant I could find it ...


----------



## Bart

I'm from Poland and I can answer if you have questions. Poland beekeeping isn't modern but it's changing now (like everything in Poland, but this results from the history of Poland which wasn't easy). We don't have a lot of big, professional apiaries in our country - we have a lot of small apiaries. Our season lasts from March to September so we don't have a lot of time to gain honey. 
It depends on many factors but in poland we get about 20-50 kg honey from hive per year.
Honey costs from 5$ (honey from spring) to 12$ (honey from autumn). (1 kg) 
http://pasiekahania.pl/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/fot.-Pasieka-Zielona-Góra_001.jpg
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAABrE/2cUnATW-Qu4/w827-h551-no/IMAG0208.jpg
https://eko-polska.pl/media/cache/slider/uploads/media/43b/aa6/1079.jpg


----------



## Eduardo Gomes

Bart said:


> Honey costs from 5$ (honey from spring) to 12$ (honey from autumn). (1 kg)


Hi Bart. Why the autumn honey is so more valued (more than twice)? You're talking about retail prices, right?
What are the treatments for varroa most used in Poland? You have had resistance problems to amitraz/Apivar?


----------



## Bart

Yes I'm talking about retail prices. 
'spring honey' = honey from colza and fruit trees 
'autumn honey' = honey from honeydew.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes

In Portugal there is a small increase of around 20% of honeydew in the bulk market. In the retail market the price is similar to the spring honey. We do not have colza honey. The spring honey is most of wild lavender (lavandula stoechas ), and is a much appreciated honey in my country.

And about Apivar ... you have any information? For all I know of a recent polish study, Poland has a long tradition in applying Apivar/amitraz. Is the treatment I use more so I'm interested in learning more about resistance to Apivar. Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Bart

In Poland we have big plantations of colza so we get a lot of colza honey, in addition this honey isn't very valuable so it's cheap.
What's about Apivar ? In my opinion the most popular treatment for varroa is "Apiwarol". Apiwarol=amitraz. Apiwarol this is kind of pills to burn (smoke cures the bees). I don't have a lot of experience with varroa but this isn't big problem in Poland so i think that amitraz is effective enough.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes

Apiwarol) I have never used but I've read about it. 
Apivar) are plastic strips with a amitraz we put in the hives for 6 to 8 weeks to treat against varroa.
Thank you Bart for your attention and good luck to you and your bees.


----------



## WBVC

Tedw200...would you post some photos of the hives you make plus the build plans?
It would be greatly appreciated.
I have mainly langs but find it interesting to try different types of hives for comparision. Have a couple tbh and will try a warre style this year.
I would like to give this design a try.
Another I will try one day are the bee house hives..are they AZ or some such.
Thanks


----------

